# WANTED - 800 BHP (ish) built GTR. MY18+



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cash waiting for the right car. 

Must be a built engine done by a reputable tuner, and have the correct supporting mods. 

If you want a quick, no-nonsense sale then let me know what you've got.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was one in the for sale section, 1000bhp Litchfield car


----------

